# tropica's plant growth system 60?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Came across it at the LFS today:

Tropica Plant Growth System 60 | Pets At Home

Has anyone tried this? Thoughts?


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Passive bell diffusers are inefficient and you can't really control the rate of CO2 injection.

The refills are more expensive than the kit itself.

Not worth it in the long run IMO.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree. I've spent a lot of time avoiding CO2. Trying low tech, excel, etc. Now that I have dived in to higher tech tanks, I've come to realize that there isn't really an effective substitute to a pressurized co2 system. Some are bulky, inefficient or ineffective, others just end up costing more in the long run. Once you've bought a handful of refills for this Tropica system, you'd be around the cost of a decent paintball co2 setup. And you'd have a lot more control over the amount of co2 in your tank. 

Just my $0.02. 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input, Chiumanfu and Bobsidd - appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts.


----------

